# My Draw Drought is Over



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I just got a text message telling me that Arizona is getting some of my money which means that I drew my spring javelina tag for this coming February.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Nice!!!! Keep me posted on how it goes, I’ve been thinking about app life this hunt for years


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It can be one of the funnest and hardest hunts down there. We go down on the HAM hunt (handgun, archery, muzzle loader) and use pistols to chase them. They also have just a archery hunt in January and a any weapon hunt in the latter part of February. Our hunt starts the first weekend of February. I have had them as close as 3' and the furthest one that I have shot was close to 129 yards. 

The cactus keeps you jumping looking for routes through it without leaving a quart of blood behind. Not to mention you have to learn to look before you sit down on the ground. Those dead cactus's are worse than the live ones I believe.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Best of luck - I’ve always loved reading your threads about AZ!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> Well, I just got a text message telling me that Arizona is getting some of my money which means that I drew my spring javelina tag for this coming February.


Quail season still going on in Feb in AZ?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quail season ends the first weekend in February so there are a few days that we could hunt them. 

The only problem is that by the time February rolls around those quail are hard to find and will hold very tight to the thickest brush until you almost step on them. 

We have taken shotguns down a couple of times but never did get into any to shoot at. Usually when we just had our pistols with us we would find a covey or two but as soon as we pulled out the shotguns they were nowhere to be found.

But that is one thing that other hunters can do to make use of their hunting license which is mandatory to purchase to get into the draws. And January down there is pretty good compared to what the weather is further north.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the tag Critter! Sounds like you have plenty of experience and the where with all for the hunt.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, hopefully you can pick a peck of peccaries this February!-------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Well, hopefully you can pick a peck of peccaries this February!-------SS


I'll settle for just one. 

The last couple of years down there I have had problems problems getting into them. One year we spotted one up a draw and went after him. I looked all over the place and he was no where to be found. Two days later my partner found him in the middle of a herd of cattle. He was a loaner who had been pushed out of the herd. His lower jaw had been broken and he was in poor shape, I was kind of glad that my partner shot him instead of me.


----------

